# I have returned!



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

And with an ego bigger than my mentality I have decided to make a thread about it. 

Okey-dokey, the big news first...I am over Ligeti. Yes that's right! I'm not so much of a Ligeti fan any more! His music is nice...but kinda boring after a while...

It is the music of *Felix Mendelssohn* that I am fanatical about now. His music lifts me up like no other music has before! The first four chords of "A Midsummer Night's Dream" make my hair stand on end! The glorious melodies of his op. 64 Violin Concerto in E minor awaken my soul and overwhelm me with utterly blissful aural experiences! The dramatic, exciting and densely contrapuntal and chromatic String Symphony no. 12 defeats any other contrapuntal work of the 19th century! *MENDELSSOHN IS THE BEST COMPOSER WHO HAS EVER LIVED!!!!!!!!!!!*

Apart from that, I finally started composition lessons and my next work will be an experiment in tone colour and rhythm for large chamber ensemble.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm not fully convinced that you're over Ligeti.....

THAT said: Welcome to Mendel-mania!!! Glad to have some company  Pull up a chair, definitely listen to his second piano trio, that's a great work. Actually I haven't listened to our man Mendelssohn in a few days, I had better correct that 

Welcome back!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And with an ego bigger than my mentality I have decided to make a thread about it.
> 
> Okey-dokey, the big news first...I am over Ligeti. Yes that's right! I'm not so much of a Ligeti fan any more! His music is nice...but kinda boring after a while...
> 
> ...


You are _*WRONG*_

THE BEST COMPOSER WHO HAS EVER LIVED IS LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

CoAG has been back less than a day and he's already used up our daily ration of exclamation points.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

And what happened to your Mahler obsession? Welcome, by the way!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Good to have you back around, Coag! Trollie was about to pass you up in the post count!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

jani said:


> You are _*WRONG*_
> 
> THE BEST COMPOSER WHO HAS EVER LIVED IS LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're even more wrong than CoAG.

:tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:









May you love Mendelssohn as much as you ever loved Ligeti!!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

takes some music to make that hair stand on end


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I find it difficult to put into words how pleased I am that you are back !!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

moody said:


> I find it difficult to put into words how pleased I am that you are back !!


Yes, it can be taken two ways.... :lol:


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Woop. It's okay to be fanatic about Mendelssohn. So few are. Great music as well.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> "...Okey-dokey, the big news first...I am over Ligeti. Yes that's right! I'm not so much of a Ligeti fan any more! His music is nice...but kinda boring after a while..."


Meh. My appreciation of you has diminished in a 60.4% in light of this. . You can change the water, but not throw the baby with it!.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

After your Mendelssohn fad is over, can you please switch your obesessions to Ravel or Messiaen?


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

aleazk said:


> Meh. My appreciation of you has diminished in a 60.4% in light of this. You can change the water, but not throw the baby with it!.


Which baby?

This baby???



















:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

You know you don't have to be exclusively obsessed with a single composer, right my dear CoAG? :3 You can obsess equally over the glorious Ligeti and the marvelous Felix Mendelssohn (and explore the also awesome Fanny Mendelssohn too~).

Also welcome back ^^


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

"I have returned!"

Sounds alot like something McArthur once said or is quoted as saying.

Maybe we should call you the General.....


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I totally read "I have returned" in the voice of Darkseid.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> "I have returned!"
> 
> Sounds alot like something McArthur once said or is quoted as saying.
> 
> Maybe we should call you the General.....


Yeah, I noticed the resemblance to "I shall return". If COAG had written something like "I have come ditty-boppin' back", we wouldn't be suspecting delusions of grandeur.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And with an ego bigger than my mentality I have decided to make a thread about it.
> 
> Okey-dokey, the big news first...I am over Ligeti. Yes that's right! I'm not so much of a Ligeti fan any more! His music is nice...but kinda boring after a while...
> 
> ...


Fairly small ego then.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

moody said:


> Fairly small ego then.


:lol:

This thread has made me lol :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

BurningDesire said:


> I totally read "I have returned" in the voice of Darkseid.


You mean like this.............


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome back Coag & I dedicate this performance to you:





Like the hero of the legend of Kalevala, you've returned (seemingly) from the dead.

But don't neglect your study for us! When you gotta get back to those books, do so...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hausmusik said:


> CoAG has been back less than a day and he's already used up our daily ration of exclamation points.


Well, he's been to another level of school, but my guess is the short pants are not yet fully retired, and another guess is the obsessisions will continue, a rolling roster of the flavor of the month or the year composer 

Lively lad, happy he's studying comp now.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Apart from that, I finally started composition lessons and my next work will be an experiment in tone colour and rhythm for large chamber ensemble.


So, you are not obsessed with Ligeti anymore, eh?. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sid James said:


> But don't neglect your study for us! When you gotta get back to those books, do so...


Lol, yeah that reminded me I haven't done any homework for two days....:lol:
Will do some tomorrow.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> So, you are not obsessed with Ligeti anymore, eh?. :tiphat:


Not so much. :lol:

I'm thinking of starting the piece with a single pitch and gradually, shifting through tone colours, expand it into a twelve note chord.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Not so much. :lol:
> 
> I'm thinking of starting the piece with a single pitch and gradually, shifting through tone colours, expand it into a twelve note chord.


, György, is that you?:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hey, Huilunsy, I love your Dodecaplex reference. Nothing like our good buddy, Coag, but he was still a pleasure to read sometimes.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Hey, Huilunsy, I love your Dodecaplex reference. Nothing like our good buddy, Coag, but he was still a pleasure to read sometimes.


Ah, no way! I didn't think of that, my favorite trouble maker member of all time(myaskovsky2002 as well). I just assumed it was a generic troll face. You never know, Dodecaplex/Herlocksholmes may still be among us.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Hey, Huilunsy, I love your Dodecaplex reference. Nothing like our good buddy, Coag, but he was still a pleasure to read sometimes.


:lol: LOL I wasn't thinking of him at all! That was an analogous association (same idea derived from different perspectives).


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes! CoAG is back! Mendelsshn is awesome btw. But I disagree about your comments of *Ligeti*.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

I think it's a very Avant-Garde decision anyway... hehe... and you returned from Liegeti to Mendelssohn as I returned from Stravinsky to Chopin several years ago!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm very curious about this thread. Out of silent appreciation for CoAG's posts, I once performed the arduous task of typing l-i-g-e-t-i into YouTube and listened to it for about half a minute. Now Ligeti has been shrimped, and Mendelsohn is the guy on the horse.

If there's a ladder from Mozart to Mahler (and there is, I've seen it) is it a snake leads from Ligeti back to Mendelsohn? Or are they on two different board games altogether?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

How about Ligeti to Mozart?  Take it one more step to opposite land.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> How about Ligeti to Mozart?  Take it one more step to opposite land.


Is there a connection?! I really think we should be told!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Kieran said:


> Is there a connection?! I really think we should be told!


The list would be tripled compared to the Mozart to Mahler connection.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ...I am over Ligeti. His music is...kinda boring after a while...Felix Mendelssohn...I am fanatical about now.


I think a name change might be in order as well.

I wondered about CoAG's mysterious absence, and it finally dawned on me. What precipitates this sort of radical change? In many cases, the music fan experiences what is known as *"genre disphoria,"* an agitated, manic state in which the original musical identity (in this case, Ligeti), is felt to be unnatural, and a longing to become "the other" begins to preoccupy the patient (in this case, Mendelssohn). The sufferer begins dressing-up as the other composer, adopting smallish eyeglasses and 18th-century clothing.

Eventually, after hormone therapy and extensive psychological preparation, the time comes, and the 'big change' is made by European doctors who specialize in this sort of thing.:lol:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The process is fraught with danger if underdone before maturity. Better to remain Ligeti, and suffer unremitting dissonances.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> The process is fraught with danger if underdone before maturity. Better to remain Ligeti, and suffer unremitting dissonances.


He'll always be that awkward Ligeti-boy to me.:lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Okey-dokey, the big news first...I am over Ligeti. Yes that's right! I'm not so much of a Ligeti fan any more! His music is nice...but kinda boring after a while...


This goes to show I also held out loving Glazunov longer than he loved Ligeti. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This goes to show I also held out loving Glazunov longer than he loved Ligeti. :tiphat:
> 
> View attachment 13268


That is true, but remember it is quality not quantity.

The quality of my love for Ligeti's music was enough to last several aeons, the quantity was about a year and three months. 
Whereas with you, I highly doubt you loved Glazunov's music as much as I loved Ligeti's. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> The sufferer begins dressing-up as the other composer, adopting smallish eyeglasses and 18th-century clothing.


I think that will start happening soon actually...I can feel it!


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Okey-dokey, the big news first...I am over Ligeti. Yes that's right! I'm not so much of a Ligeti fan any more! His music is nice...but kinda boring after a while....


I just wanted to say, me and my grandmother say: "I TOLD YA SO!" :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Whereas with you, I highly doubt you loved Glazunov's music as much as I loved Ligeti's. :lol:


Do I hear a challenge???? 

I think I was gonna do something like this in a thread before, remember?? A showdown of who was more fanatical? :lol:

To tell you the truth, I still listen to Glazunov a lot, though not everyday. Arensky and Tchaikovsky are a "latest" interest, since I've found new music by them that I really like. But I'm not really discovering any new works by Glazunov, because I've heard just about everything I've wanted to hear. Therefore, I need to preserve the pieces by not listening to them as often as I use to. There are works by Glazunov I haven't heard through in years, so one day I'll pick them up and enjoy them the way I use to.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And with an ego bigger than my mentality I have decided to make a thread about it.
> 
> Okey-dokey, the big news first...I am over Ligeti. Yes that's right! I'm not so much of a Ligeti fan any more! His music is nice...but kinda boring after a while...
> 
> ...


COAG YYYYYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! Why don't you still think Mendelssohn's the best?!

('Cuz he is. *Smug look*)


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Willl it be *Schnittke* now.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*SCHNITTKE*

idk maybe idk.....


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe not as good as *SIBELIUS* though.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Maybe not as good as *SIBELIUS* though.


Right you are!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I still say *MENDELSSOHN*, unless of course, you want to say *BRAHMS*....

Let me guess, "Roll Over Beethoven" mindsets. :lol:


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *SCHNITTKE*


Bless you!...............................................................


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Celloman said:


> Bless you!...............................................................


Aahahahahaaaaaa for all you Avant-Garde-music lovers....... :lol:


----------

